# 1967 GTO Wiring



## pwoolford (Mar 22, 2007)

I've used painless kits in Camaros but I can't find a kit for the 67 gto. Anyone recommend a good kit? I don't really need the entire kit but it does eliminate a bunch of future problems. Thanks!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Year One has all the wiring harness's. You can buy just what you need. I redid all mine last year and it was about $900 for everything. I would be willing to sell you my old wiring. Send me a PM if interested.


----------

